# Schooling in Singapore



## kleng (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi, it looks like my husband may be relocated from Australia to Singapore. We have 3 kids - grade 1, starting kindergarten next year and starting preschool next year. The cost of international schools in Singapore is so expensive compared with Australia (my kids going to local public school in Australia), so I am wondering how likely it is to receive schooling financial support from his employer? Do employers usually pay for or contribute towards schooling? As by the time my 3rd starts school 5 days we will be looking at about AUD$70k in annual school fees - versus about AUD$1,000 back home. Aargh!
also would appreciate views on the best schools for Aussie kids - at this point the 2 that seem most appealing are the Australian school or St. Josephs. Thoughts? appreciate all views. thanks.


----------



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello, 

It depends upon your affordability , also check Singapore American School as well as Canadian international school. Both are quite expensive as you will also be required to pay initial registration fees for your children which would be more than $12-20 K per child probably or even more( please check SAS website).

If you want to send all of your children to international schools than I believe minimum salary package should not be less than $200k per annum. That is my suggestion as I relocated from Canada and in similar situation as you are in.

Best regards,

Syef


----------



## kleng (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks, do you have any views on employer contributions towards schooling? is this the norm or should we just accept the massive jump in fees between Australia and Singapore?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

If your husband had negotiated with the employer, then there maybe a contribution .. if not, it is all out of your pocket .. and it is perfectly ok for the employer not to contribute a single cent.

After all, Schooling benefits for expats are part of Expat terms, if negotiated in advance ..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher: you forgot the revised MOM Laws which place foreign students at the last of the queue .. for choice schools.

If the school selection is is not critical, then of course, local schools will be fine ..


----------



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

I suggest if you consider local schools than you should start coordinating with them. Admission to international school should not be a problem if you can afford them.


----------



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Just to let you know the cost of living in Singapore. I was paying US$1500 per month for a 900 sq feet condo in Canada and here the cost is around US$4500(S$5500). So my advise is to plan every thing very smartly.


----------



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Also please check , for international schools sometimes it is required to pay 4 months or 6months fee in advance with registration fee . Which could result on S$15000-40000 (depending upon school) per child initially. This is another big up front settlement cost. For rent you need to pay at least money equivalent to 3-4 months of rent. For condo it could be S$20000- onwards and for 3bed HDB around $12000


----------

